# AR4 Purchase



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Good morning to all.
So, the wife has given me the green light to purchase a closeout 2009 Felt AR4 at a LBS. I feel a bit of hesitation as I have a 2004 Lemond Tourmalet (alum, 105/Ultegra, carbon fork) that doesn't beat me up too bad for the riding I do. (50-60 miles during the week and 60-80 on wkend) However, I have been craving a full carbon bike for some time as I assume it would make riding a bit more enjoyable as we have horrible roads and chip/seal all over plus a bit hilly and windy most days...

I guess I need a bit of prodding and justification from you guys about this purchase and some input as to how much I would be able to get for my old ride (great condition, never wrecked or even laid down....many miles, no issues though)

Thanks for any input!!


----------



## msosbo (Aug 19, 2008)

I picked up the AR4 2009 on closeout in November. I was using a Giant Aluminum OCR that did beat me up. The AR4 is my best bike purchase, my back could not be happier with the ride quality. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the 2010 AR4, far and away the most beautiful frame I've ever seen, especially in person, even the LBS dealer was raving about its looks when it came in (perhaps to puff my ego, who cares if so, haha). So for purely asthetic reasons (and if that's your wife in your pic, then yes, you like pretty things), you'd be a fool not to! Not to mention it rides like a dream in the limited fall riding I was able to get in.


I can't wait to get out it out with the group this spring and watch all the mouths drop, then I'll drop them, haha.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input fellas. First, Clyde....not my wife in the photo, but close  
As for the bike, I am thinking I will pick it up Thursday or Friday of this week. I just hope it does not appear as toooooo much bike for me as I typically only average 17mph on my solo 30mile rides. (Don't want to be seen as a techy overdoer...??)


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

Cool! i am a AR4 2009 owner... it is a great ride, never look back.. (was going for Cervelo S2)


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

Here she is :thumbsup:


----------



## Ovid77 (Sep 16, 2009)

welcome to the club  my next purchase was the 'Garmin Forerunner 305"


----------



## The Clyde (Jul 13, 2009)

Sweet looking ride...welcome to the familia!!


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

More pics please?:thumbsup:


----------



## relaxmax (Feb 26, 2010)

I have the AR4 on order, can't wait! 

What sort of support bracket is that on the wall in your pic?....it's exactly what I'd like to get.


----------



## miller_2727 (May 19, 2007)

relaxmax said:


> What sort of support bracket is that on the wall in your pic?....it's exactly what I'd like to get.


As for the wall bracket, I think I got it at Lowes or Home Depot....like $6-8. I will upload some more AR4 pics later today :thumbsup:


----------

